# SSD drive?



## ChromeAce (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone try an SSD drive in a Bolt? Faster performance? Early failure from constant writes? Less heat?


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

I still wonder how the bolt would handle TRIM functions. Also not many TB+ SSD's that are cost effective and not sure about esata interface.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ChromeAce said:


> Anyone try an SSD drive in a Bolt? Faster performance? Early failure from constant writes? Less heat?


Some information:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539933


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 960GB crucial ssd in my bolt. Works great - no issues. Definitely not worth buying one specifically for the bolt as the performance boost is modest (10-15% faster?), but if you already have one it makes things a bit snappier.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Completely unnecessary. The software portion of the Bolt (and Roamio) is already stored on internal flash memory. The HDD is only used for recordings. A standard HDD is plenty fast enough to support all 4 tuners and 5+ playback streams simultaneously. Why waste money on a SSD, and deal with shortened lifespan, when a standard HDD works just fine?


----------



## chuckk9032 (Jul 15, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Completely unnecessary. The software portion of the Bolt (and Roamio) is already stored on internal flash memory. The HDD is only used for recordings. A standard HDD is plenty fast enough to support all 4 tuners and 5+ playback streams simultaneously. Why waste money on a SSD, and deal with shortened lifespan, when a standard HDD works just fine?


I put an SSD in a Bolt+ (too many mechanical drive failures). One thing I did notice was that the initial setup was much quicker with the SSD. Obviously, that should be a one-time benefit only. I am hoping reliability improves, though.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

chuckk9032 said:


> I put an SSD in a Bolt+


Which SSD ? How long ago ?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

A Bolt+ will have six video streams recording 24/7. A really good SSD should last maybe a couple of years. An average one is going to die sooner. The good news is the death should be gradual; if you take it out every few months and check it's health you might be able to catch it on the way down, although some don't give any warning and just die. Did you read the report on the SSD test to destruction a while ago?


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> A Bolt+ will have six video streams recording 24/7.


Not in standby mode, right? So if you set it to go into standby after 2 or 4 hours of inactivity, that should cut down on writes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Not in standby mode, right? So if you set it to go into standby after 2 or 4 hours of inactivity, that should cut down on writes.


And turn off suggestions.


----------

